# Oil spill effects in panhandle?



## Coffeeguy (May 27, 2006)

I have a trip planned to Okaloosa for the end of July, an just keeping an eye on things in case I have to go elsewhere. I'd rather get some first-hand information as opposed to what the news media and NOAA say. Any of the locals have some insights as to how surf/pier fishing is being affected right now or over the next few weeks? Depending on how much oil is actually IN the water, I don't see any point in fouling up all my gear with it. I guess the main question is, in the places where it's already hit, has the fishing changed much...and would you be willing to eat what you catch?


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

DO NOT eat anything comming out of the waters from that area.
Not unless you like oil in your fish.:--|:--|:--|


----------



## ramiron (Jun 8, 2010)

*Panhandle oil*

I don't know if "repair5343" from Lakeworth, fl has a first hand fishing experience in Okaloosa county area, but the only local information that I have heard about is small amounts of oil to the west in Pensacola. That information could be true or false, since it was word of mouth. I have not heard of any reports in Destin or Panama City Beach. I recently fished the Port St. Joe area (where I live) and there was no oil or oil sheen. I sent my vacationing son and his family home with 30 pounds of King Mackerel that they caught. I would say monitor the reports from WJHGTV.com and WMBBTV.com, Panama City or some of the stations over in Pensacola/Ft. Walton area. Prevailing winds and current have kept us clear thus far. Also, it seems that some people have an opinion on everything. I would be skeptical of random comments from folks NOT from the area, unless they have first hand knowledge. Good luck with your trip.


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm going Kingfishing on PCB Pier tomorrow. I'll post an oil report. Oil is still west of PC in Pennsacola. Prolly no fish where the oil is.


----------



## Coffeeguy (May 27, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback. We pretty much decided that we're going to the area regardless, and taking our chances...Who knows, even if it hits on the gulf side, the bay or Santa Rosa Sound may be fine. Either way, am looking forward to the annual pilgrimage to the area and making the best of the trip.


----------

